# TK-50 Jet Engine



## rcplanebuilder

Hi guys, I just decided to finally start posting, and stop lurking here! I just laid down an introduction in the newbie section, so I won't repeat all that.... 

I continure to see some awesome good stuff here! 

I'll start in with some pix for you. You do like pix...no? 

I've just gotten started with a new project, and I'm certain it's not going to go too fast, but it is moving right along actually. But, I know I'll get stalled out as my business season approaches. In fact, I shouldn't be messing with it at all right now, lol. ...

This is a Kurt Schreckling design that I am working on, and, of course, adding my own tweaks to. 

These are some of my items which I am re-engineering... Things like this are not just for coffee, as most of you guys well know...






What you are really looking at there is a stainless steel engine case, and a combustion chamber, and turbine inlet guide vanes for a jet engine.  I know you guys can see it. My main forum, not so much so... lol

I had a 51mm turbine wheel, from a turbo charger, sitting on my desk for a while now, and it looked like it needed an air inlet to get the project rolling. So, I made one.

Shown is the mating surfaces. No CNC's here, all I own is a modest Grizzly mill with a DRO, and a 9 x 19 bench top Grizzly lathe for building my stuff. Although I do have my sources for "special deals" if you know what I mean. 






To a sharp eye, it looks like it doesn't fit tight, but it's also not shimmed up to the right height here. It's on the money...  FWIW, I am also not polishing anything right, until I'm done dropping them on the floor. lol I've done a polishing thread in the past, with something like 50,000 views now, so it's something you can look to in my builds. 






And then I figured it needed a diffuser, and a tunnel to support a shaft, and bearings and stuff, to be useful. So, I made those too. Note some 6al4v titanium sheet, some tungsten sheet, etc., laying there... hmmm.






But then I got stuck, because if I didn't know how big the casing would be, I wouldn't be able to make the outer diffuser ring.






So I went down to the LHS, and when they asked me, "what I was building now?", I told them "...A jet engine". They grinned, as usual, and asked what I needed exactly. (You guys have been there, no doubt, lol) 

"I need a 94-95 MM ID 304 stainless steel outer casing, and an 84 MM (or so) outer burner can section, as well as... " So they asked me, ..."which department I thought we should start looking in?" I said; " Kitchen wares", "...Got any coffee cups and thermoses?" ...

Yep, right over here.

I whipped out my yardstick, and said, "I want this one, and this one, and one of these".

And they said, "... for a Jet engine?"

"Yep. 150,000 RPM's.... "

To that... "... You know we *can't wait * to see* this* one.." ...

And the eve's dropping customers shopping, all had expressions beyond description. :

Well duh.

So, I brought home my Jet engine parts, and made my outer engine casing last night.





It fits too. Imagine that... lol.

And the bonus is that it also contains the outer section of the burner can with just the right amount of spacing for the insulating blanket air between it. However, the bump in the front, may be a good thing, but may be a bad thing, so the jury is out on this one yet. 






It has a ways to go, one step at a time.

There's a lot of stuff for me to look at here yet, and I still do a lot at a restoration forum, but FWIW, I like what I see here at this forum! 

So that's my second post here, hopefully it works when I click "Post" . ... 

I hope everyone like pix... lol. I'll try and get my son (13) to post up some of his stuff he's built and will get involved, or maybe I'll have to do it for him...? ~~~shrug~~~


Cheers, 
Ted

After some more browsing I just realized there is a WIP section.... Oops, I probably should have posted this there... lol... New guys... sheesh... : It won't hurt my feelings if the mods feel compelled move it...


----------



## RobWilson

Hi and wEc1 rcplanebuilder 
i will never look at my flask in the same way :big: very nice post , looking forward to seeing more :bow: :bow: :bow:

Regards Rob


----------



## tmuir

Wow.
Once I've finished my first simple oscillator I'm going to build one of these......errrr.. ok maybe not. :big:
That looks awesome so far.


----------



## Tin Falcon

Wow: A jet engine has been on way back burner, well maybe back off the pantry dream to build list. 
I believe it was Michelangelo that said he saw the statue in the marble before he started to carve he would hunt the marble yard( usually in the back where the flawed pieces were kept, until he found the one that he saw a statue in . He said the statue was already there he just had to release it. 
Isn't it great that thermos makes jet engine casings. 
Great stuff.


----------



## vlmarshall

Excellent! Welcome to the forum! :bow:
I've wanted to build a Schreckling for a long time.


----------



## chillybilly

built one out af a turbo charger last year ,nowhere near the work skill level you putting in ,but the 4 minuetes it ran for were amazing the noise !the heat ! the smoke ! and yes the pop !! tempted to do another now :big:


----------



## vlmarshall

chillybilly  said:
			
		

> built one out af a turbo charger last year ,nowhere near the work skill level you putting in ,but the 4 minuetes it ran for were amazing the noise !the heat ! the smoke ! and yes the pop !! tempted to do another now :big:



Ha, nice...I had a turbocharger turbine partly built years ago before a divorce... never finished the igniter or fuel pump.


----------



## Kermit

rcplanebuilder  said:
			
		

>



I've got nothing to add. I just couldn't see any of the pictures you put up. So I quoted you to get your picture links and reformatted the links so I could see them.

Thanks for posting them. Thank you very much.

Kermit


----------



## cobra428

Hi Ted,
Welcome aboard, I always wanted to build my own turbine but the blades scared me. No CNC for help so I got this






RAM 750 had it converted from air start to auto due to go in a Violet T-33

BUT....thinking of a wren kit to go in this... currently a fan (don't know 20yr old junk)






Good to see a fellow RC guy here

Tony


----------



## ariz

I didn't understand nothing, but i like it :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Welcome to the forum Ted.

I know next to nothing about jet engines in the first place (I'm a WWI buff) but I'd sure like to know more about how you did the blades. May I beg a description? (And build pics are priceless.)


----------



## vlmarshall

Man, if I'd known I could have used a Thermos instead of learning to spin metal, I'd already have one of these. ;D


----------



## dsquire

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Man, if I'd known I could have used a Thermos instead of learning to spin metal, I'd already have one of these. ;D



Vernon

There just went your last excuse. When can we expect to see your Jet Engine?? :hDe: th_wwp

Cheers Thm:

Don


----------



## vlmarshall

Ooooops!
Ummm... after I finish with my current Locomotive fever. ;D
I've still got a compressor wheel in my toolbox at work.


----------



## rcplanebuilder

Vernon, you can't fool me. Your avitar looks to me like you already have some first hand insights on building turbines....   ;D

...I was feeling a little guilty about destroying a brand new thermos. 

So, I decided to make it back into a thermos today.  





Project complete...  :big:

I had an epiphony... I shal name it "The Rock"... 

BTW, why couldn't you see the photos? They looked like they linked fine for me. Should I post them differently??


----------



## dsquire

rcplanebuilder 

I don't know what the problems were with the photo's for Kermit. They showed up as they should for me the first time around. I wouldn't change anything unless someone can give you a better reason for doing so.

Cheers 

Don


----------

